# New To IMF



## Xsbobber (Sep 13, 2015)

I'm the rep for IA on ASF. But just joined over here to bring some life to our sub forum. Be on the look out for lab tests, contests etc. happy to be here at IMF guys and gals. If you ever need anything don't hesitate to ask. I'm always happy to help.


----------



## brazey (Sep 13, 2015)

Welcome...


----------



## Dema (Sep 13, 2015)

Good to see you over here x


----------



## Xsbobber (Sep 13, 2015)

Thanks brother. I'm everywhere.... Lol


----------



## James Blunt (Dec 27, 2015)

nice to meet u friend. welcome!


----------



## SeattlesBest (Jan 1, 2016)

Xsbobber said:


> I'm the rep for IA on ASF. But just joined over here to bring some life to our sub forum. Be on the look out for lab tests, contests etc. happy to be here at IMF guys and gals. If you ever need anything don't hesitate to ask. I'm always happy to help.


X is a Solid dude. Welcome bro.


----------



## Riles (Jan 1, 2016)

Welcome X


----------

